# uses for a 1/3 hp dishwasher motor?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I just junked a dishwasher... and removed the perfectly good 1/3hp ac motor. Seemed too good to toss. I was thinking I could give it to a local guy who runs summer science camps, or I was considering playing with it to use as a generator on my inside spin bike just to see if I could generate electricity instead of heat. 

Has anyone had any specific experience as to what I would need to do to plug generated energy back into the wall? Perhaps easier to charge a battery?


----------



## boyaka (Oct 10, 2009)

me and my friend made a fan out of one. we had to wield directly to the shaft


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> Has anyone had any specific experience as to what I would need to do to plug generated energy back into the wall? Perhaps easier to charge a battery?


Even firing up a 100watt lightbulb using pedals is relatively tiring over time (good exercise) I would not try to dump it into the wall but instead would run it through a proper converter that can handle various voltages and run your TV or some other appliance directly.


----------

